# Plus-sized t-shirts and cafepress



## nbridgewater (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi,
Are there any shops besides zazzle.com that is similar to cafepress that offers plus-sized t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How big do you need them?

I know printfection.com does, and possibly spreadshirt.com

I actually just got an email from cafepress today that said they are getting ready to launch more t-shirt styles for all "body" sizes and styles. So I think they'll be including more plus sizes this month.


----------

